# Did older Specialized P series DJ's come in sizes?



## 2wheelsnotfour (Aug 18, 2010)

Did older Specialized P series DJ's came in sizes? If so, what year did that stop? I'm looking at used P series bikes. The ads seem to indicates sizes for older ones but its not consistent.

I'm 5'7'' with a 29'' inseam. My goal with a DJ is to go on pump tracks to develop descending skills for my AM riding. I've been turned off from AM hard tails due to the cost. I might learn to catch minor air but nothing big since I'm older and don't need to end up hurt too bad.

With that in mind would a short model apply? I'm assuming I could fine tune with bars and stem.


----------



## cmc4130 (Jan 30, 2008)

At least according to bikepedia, they seem to have been one-size-fits-all since at least 2007. Not sure though. Also, I vaguely recall that if you bought an aftermarket frame-only, you could pick between sizes; it was just the completes that were one-size-fits-all. Don't know.

But, to answer your question, I think you could ride one of the Mediums or one-size-fits-all.

Either that, or look out for a Black Market, Giant STP, Transition Trail or Park, etc.

Are you wanting singlespeed or gears? What city are you in?

2007 Specialized P.Series P.1 - BikePedia


----------



## 2wheelsnotfour (Aug 18, 2010)

Thanks for the info. I appreciate it. I'm not too worried about gears. My main objective is to ride on the bike park to hone skills I can use while mountain biking. I'm in the Denver area.


----------



## cmc4130 (Jan 30, 2008)

You could get a new Haro Steel Reserve 1.1 for around $570. All-rigid can actually be a good way to learn on pump tracks.
https://www.harobikes.com/mtb/bikes/freestyle-mtb/steel-reserve-1-1-2015

Or, NS Bikes are popular:
NS Bikes Movement 2 Dirt Jump Bike 2016 | Chain Reaction Cycles

This is a rad bike, but $1050 for a used bike is high.
Black Market MOB- Rare

Transition jumper down hill bike - $500 (North denver) 
Transition jumper down hill bike

This Shred is kinda dated, but it would still be a solid "budget" choice.
Kona Shred - $325 (Northglenn)
Kona Shred


----------



## 2wheelsnotfour (Aug 18, 2010)

Hey Thanks for the leads. I'll look into those other options. The guy with the P.2 appears to be playing me off other people over $50 which is kinda annoying since its such a small amount.


----------



## cmc4130 (Jan 30, 2008)

2wheelsnotfour said:


> Hey Thanks for the leads. I'll look into those other options. The guy with the P.2 appears to be playing me off other people over $50 which is kinda annoying since its such a small amount.


The going rate for a good/great condition MTB is half of retail. So, it seems like a lot of dudes on Denver craigslist are over-asking.

I know y'all have a strong DJ/DH/Slope scene, maybe that's why.

Around here, I see Specialized P bikes on craigslist in the 450-550 range.

Specialized P1 Dirt Jumper

$800?!
DMR Document Dirt Jumper DJ

$1000!?
commencal absolut 4x dj

Yeti are pretty cool. Not sure what's up with that fork though.
Yeti Dirt Jumper


----------



## 2wheelsnotfour (Aug 18, 2010)

You're probably right. They've built a number of pretty nice bike parks over the last few years.


----------



## jochribs (Nov 12, 2009)

cmc4130 said:


> The going rate for a good/great condition MTB is half of retail. So, it seems like a lot of dudes on Denver craigslist are over-asking.
> 
> I know y'all have a strong DJ/DH/Slope scene, maybe that's why.
> 
> ...


Man, I always liked that steel P1. Wouldn't mind finding a frame of one of those.


----------



## 2wheelsnotfour (Aug 18, 2010)

Thanks for the help guys. I ended up buying a 2011 P1 for $600. I probably over paid a bit but I was excited to jump on the pump track. Its fully ridged so I might spend some money on a suspension fork. Any recommendations on a not too expensive but decent fork? The rear hub has just a bit of play in it. I wonder if that means it needs replacing. Also is it normal for DJ bikes not to have quick releases on the axels?


----------



## jochribs (Nov 12, 2009)

Good score. I've been seeing 26" Reba's and Sids on Ebay for mid 300's. I think they might have been tapered though. But that was new pricing. Not sure how well they'd hold up jumping though. Someone else might have better advice there. 

What kind of hub is it? You might be able to adjust it and/or replace bearings. How's the rest of the wheel? Worth saving?

I only have a 20" jumper, so I don't know about the axle set up on 26's in general, but I would think that having bolt on axles would be par for the course. Are they 'nut over axle' or 'bolt into axle'? The latter is cleaner in my opinion.


----------

